# Salt And Anti Caking Agent 554 Sodium Aluminosilicate



## bcp (2/3/12)

I ran out of my usual supply of calcium chloride, so I have some un-iodised picnic salt - ok, calcium chloride, but also 554, sodium aluminosilicate.

Is this a problem?


----------



## MHB (2/3/12)

I think it might be Sodium Chloride, like most of the rest of the salt people use.
Mark


----------



## drsmurto (2/3/12)

bcp said:


> I ran out of my usual supply of calcium chloride, so I have some un-iodised picnic salt - ok, calcium chloride, but also 554, sodium aluminosilicate.
> 
> Is this a problem?



Table salt is sodium chloride, not calcium chloride. What brand is it?


----------



## razz (2/3/12)

Iv'e got some if you want it Brett.


----------



## bcp (2/3/12)

Now you know why i dropped out of chemistry. It's obviously been a long week or early onset dementia. I was even looking at the symbol and didn't register. Ok, I don't need sodium chloride. 

Thank you. Need a local source of calcium chloride before the morning if i can. I wonder will the chemist have it.


----------



## razz (2/3/12)

How many grams do you need?


----------



## bcp (2/3/12)

razz said:


> How many grams do you need?



Just 4. Sounds simple, but it makes a significant difference.


----------



## razz (2/3/12)

We're going out now, I can leave it in the letter box (plastic container) or you can drop by in the morning?


----------



## mikesnothere (2/3/12)

Table salt may also contain potassium chloride, but this is usually marketed as low sodium.

Just an off topic fun fact.


----------



## bcp (2/3/12)

razz said:


> We're going out now, I can leave it in the letter box (plastic container) or you can drop by in the morning?


I'm planning to brew early because of a full weekend and a trip on wednesday. If i can drop past and grab it, that'd be very helpful.


----------



## razz (2/3/12)

OK, it's in the letterbox. Have a good brew day.


----------



## drsmurto (2/3/12)

bcp said:


> Now you know why i dropped out of chemistry. It's obviously been a long week or early onset dementia. I was even looking at the symbol and didn't register. Ok, I don't need sodium chloride.
> 
> Thank you. Need a local source of calcium chloride before the morning if i can. I wonder will the chemist have it.



Pharmacist. Not a chemist.  

Two different beasts.


----------

